# Never tried FLASH LABS - 30% Discount



## JJB1 (Jul 31, 2022)

*NEVER USED FLASH LABS?*
We would like to offer a *30% discount* on our AAS product line(excludes HGH), to *NEW CUSTOMERS ONLY!*

- The offer is good for 30 days.  

*Not valid on FREE SHIPPING FRIDAY.* 

Check us out at https://c.flashgear.to
*make sure you put, “JJ SENT YOU” in the notes when you order to get the 30% discount*
Here is how our setup works:
- Go to https://c.flashgear.to

- all products and pricing are listed on the website

- register as a new user

- place your order on the website

- put JJ SENT YOU in the notes

- payment info will be in your account

- once payment is received it will say, “order complete”

- once your pack is sent, tracking will show up in your account

- if you have any questions please open a support ticket for Flash


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 17, 2022)

*30% OFF your 1st order with FLASH ️LABS!



PROCESS TO GET THE 30% DISCOUNT:*

Once you are registered on the Flash website, https://c.flashgear.to/ , 

1. Place your order. 

2. Then, go to your dashboard. 

3. Click on personal ticket area. 

4. Fill out the ticket by saying you are a new customer at FORUM, and the rep, JJ, said you get 30% off your first order. Put your order # in the ticket. Submit the ticket. 

5. Flash will manually lower your order total by 30%. This will show up in your dashboard under orders. 

6. Pay the new lowered total. 

After you order, pm me your order # here so I can verify with Flash that he got everything. 

Your *DASHBOARD* looks like this 

*PERSONAL TICKET AREA* is to make Support Tickets to Flash with any questions or issues. 

*ORDERS* will have all of the orders you placed including the one you just placed with your new lowered price after 30% discount once Flash manually lowers it.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 11, 2022)

*THIS DISCOUNT DOESN’T APPLY TO HGH!
HGH IS NEVER DISCOUNTED WITH ANY SALE UNLESS SPECIFICALLY NOTED IN A FLASHTROPIN SALE!*


----------



## JJB1 (Nov 2, 2022)




----------

